

PennApps Hackathon Final Demos Livestream - kandalf
http://new.livestream.com/accounts/2539024/events/1806193

======
pulak
Top 20 apps (full list at [https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/pennapps-
spring-2013...](https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/pennapps-
spring-2013/hacks)) and their universities are:

Artichoke University of Michigan

Astoria MIT

better auth University of Michigan

Cartesia University of Pennsylvania

Cloud Sequencer University of Michigan

facewash Kent State University

Hamilton Carnegie Mellon Univ

Hot Cocoa MIT

HTML5 Virtual Game Controller The University of Texas at Austin

Inventory University of California Berkeley

Skye University of Waterloo

Skynet Command University of Pennsylvania

SmoothRide University of Michigan

SocialContribute Penn State

SoundSculptr Bergen County Academies High School, The Dalton School (High
School)

SparkTab Lehgh

TakeNote UPenn, UMich, Lehigh

virtual perspective ETH Zürich

Webtube University of Pennsylvania

ZeitPlanner University of Pennsylvania

~~~
temiri
Definitely check out the full list too because there ARE some great apps which
didn't make it into the final 20.

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
Agreed. Including a coffee pot that emails you when the coffee is made and a
toilet that live tweets your music habits.

------
ranman
You guys should check out Mosaic: mosaic.launchrock.com

turn multiple phones into one panoramic view... for anything... including
video.

------
tonybaroneee
Anyone else think the inventory app has some serious potential?

~~~
benjlang
Yes, brilliant.

------
siliconc0w
I wrote a similar app to SparkTab, even came up with a similar name.
<https://github.com/siliconcow/ARC>

Haven't touched it in awhile but the one I ended up using was 'stach' which
mustachified the first result in a google image search. It's also nice for
organizations that can't decide on a groupware solution and you want a quick
way to search anything that takes a query string.

------
adamfeldman
Great showing from the University of Michigan! Go Blue!

------
JosephRedfern
ZeitPlanner would could be very handy. It doesn't have the same WOW factor as
Visual Perspective - but it could be very useful!

~~~
Void_
You can write a simple cost function and then brute-force all the options in
no time. I did that in school.

------
habosa
Wow the Virtual Perspective app is incredibly impressive for a 48 hour hack,
especially considering it was done on mobile.

~~~
tonybaroneee
Honestly, that just blew me away.

------
temiri
And here are the winners!

First place: Inventory Second place: virtual perspective Third place: Webtube

------
jaguar7444
How do I get Virtual Perspective on my phone? I see it was an Android app...
I'd love to show it off to my iOS friends lol.

------
CEWendel
The music sequencer was awesome. Go Blue!

------
LAMike
The music sequencer was awesome is there a live site I can see it?

~~~
mhseiden
[Max from the Team] Unfortunately, we don't have it up on a site. The reason
here is that the MIDI keyboard is connected via USB, and thus would require us
to establish a TCP connection to the server. The additional latency could
definitely have a negative impact on responsiveness, which is a tradeoff that
we didn't want to make at this time.

That being said, remote hosting of the site would be the next big feature, if
we continue working on the application. ;-) [edit]

~~~
kandalf
You should just put it up with a javascript keyboard! I'd love to play around
with it.

~~~
LAMike
I think they're right, please release a version that could be controlled by a
keyboard + integrate Youtube's API and you could probably break the Internet
because it would be too awesome to handle

~~~
gargury
Gaurav from the Cloud Sequencer team here. After the awesome response we've
been getting, the team is going to work on putting out a public version.

We'll make it compatible with both MIDI controllers as well as your laptop
keyboard. We were initially using the YouTube API for samples, but the latency
issue was too large and responsiveness of the keys were one of our top
priorities (especially when doing something like drumming). Having entire
audio clips buffered client-side made for a much happier hackathon. We'll look
into how we can better control buffering YouTube audio data so that people can
sample from there as well. So YouTube is a maybe for now depending on if we
can make playback responsive enough. Regardless, We'll do a ShowHN as soon as
people are able to start playing with any form of the sequencer.

What I really want to see is Cloud Sequencer making it really easy for anyone
to try their hand at sampling and mixing audio without expensive equipment and
software. Unlike other members of the team, I hadn't done much audio work
before the hackathon but I'm hooked now. It was a lot of fun. Thanks to
PennApps and everyone who stopped by to play some awesome music with us.

------
stefek99
Hamilton - big up! Really like drag and drop canvas interfaces...

------
jdotjdot
Follow on Twitter with #PennApps

